# Anyone here hates lifting weights?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I never liked it, I don't want to look like a bodybuilder, I hate that look, I don't like pushups, I dont want to have big muscles, I guess big biceps muscles is equivalent to big breasts for females which I don't find attractive at all, both I find disgusting, a good body to have is a runner's body or a swimmer's body


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

i don't hate it but its really hard for me.
i can only lift 50 kg(110 pounds) at max.
but for legs i can do about 140 kg(308 pounds)


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

You made a thread about how workout is useless, figured that closed the case, so why this thread now? You hate it , you think it's useless, what are you doing here?


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

i was lifting weights but i got lazy and stop doing it mostly because i can hide my arms most months except summer time. i don't really want big muscles but i have extra skinny arms i just want to get to normal.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

You won't look like a pro bodybuilder, ever, unless you do roids. No matter how long you lift. That goes for everyone, not just you. 

I always liked lifting except for squats. I hate cardio though. It's so boring.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Lifting weights won't make you look like a bodybuilder. I've been lifting for years and I sure as hell don't. You have to eat like a dinosaur in addition to getting sufficient sleep, proper nutrition, etc. There's a lot that goes into it. It becomes a part-time job that most people simply don't want it bad enough to have. Lifting weights as a recreational activity is actually a great way to get that runner/swimmer's build.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Never done it, no plans to. Nothing wrong with it, but I like cycling and running/football(soccer), and gaining weight won't help me in these sports, plus it just wouldn't suit me, I would look weird. 

I don't even lift.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

cmed said:


> Lifting weights won't make you look like a bodybuilder. I've been lifting for years and I sure as hell don't. You have to eat like a dinosaur in addition to getting sufficient sleep, proper nutrition, etc. There's a lot that goes into it. It becomes a part-time job that most people simply don't want it bad enough to have. Lifting weights as a recreational activity is actually a great way to get that runner/swimmer's build.


This.


----------



## adamoman (Feb 23, 2013)

i love it, its one of the few things I look forward to every day.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

arnie said:


>


I wouldn't be able to pick up the bar itself, so its funny watching him do that while I sit back and relax


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

I've been doing it regularly for past months and I'm hardly seeing a change.


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> You made a thread about how workout is useless, figured that closed the case, so why this thread now? You hate it , you think it's useless, what are you doing here?


LOL that's what I was thinking. You can lift weights and not look like a body builder though. It's called lean muscle. You don't have to be ripped or buff.


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

tronjheim said:


> I've been doing it regularly for past months and I'm hardly seeing a change.


Either you aren't working out correctly or you have to wait. I didn't see any noticeable differences until about 5 or 6 months. It's not about how long you work out though. It's about how smart you work out. You have to incorporate different lifts into your work outs correctly, give your body rest and recovery, and be consistent with working out. And the right amount of sets, weight, and reps will play a big difference in gaining size and strength.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> I wouldn't be able to pick up the bar itself, so its funny watching him do that while I sit back and relax


just like most of us who workout, point?


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

Generally speaking, I try to avoid lifting anything heavy unless it's absolutely necessary, but I've been working out for years. The reason why, is I like the way it makes me feel, the lifting bit isn't the prize, it's the benefits you get from doing it, that's what I like.

But no I can't say that when I'm at the bottom of a squat with a load of steel and metal hanging across my shoulders, that I really like the way I feel at that moment.

Also, I don't body build, it's all compound lifts for me, I don't do any isolation and as impressive as I think it is, I'm not really aiming for the single figure BF% muscles and veins look, that's not my objective, my figure is pretty good and I get compliments, but I'd probably feel self-conscious if I took it that far.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Such a pointless thread...

If you don't like..then don't do it.

Having a "swimmers body" will take you months of proper dieting and proper lifting before you even start to see results. Hey if you hate it then that lifestyle ain't for you.


----------



## Marooned86 (Nov 30, 2012)

To look like a bodybuilder you have to eat like a bodybuilder and take supplements like a bodybuilder. Don't worry, you'll never look anything like one by going natural.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I bought a kettlebell vid and just started with it as I know I need to do some resistance. 

Getting the "bodybuilder" look is impossible without intense training. A lot of women seem to think they will get bulky simply by lifting weights. NOT TRUE. If only it were THAT easy to gain that kind of muscle.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> I never liked it, I don't want to look like a bodybuilder, I hate that look, I don't like pushups, I dont want to have big muscles, I guess big biceps muscles is equivalent to big breasts for females which I don't find attractive at all, both I find disgusting, a good body to have is a runner's body or a swimmer's body


 what the hell. You won't look like a bodybuilder unless you lift weights for years with perfect diet and steroids.

Lifting weights without steroids doesn't make you big.

Lifting weights without steroids makes you aesthetic.


----------



## SammyC (Oct 20, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> I never liked it, I don't want to look like a bodybuilder, I hate that look, I don't like pushups, I dont want to have big muscles, I guess big biceps muscles is equivalent to big breasts for females which I don't find attractive at all, both I find disgusting, a good body to have is a runner's body or a swimmer's body


I dont hate it but I dont think it's "fun" either.
And I love big tits!!!


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

creasy said:


> You won't look like a pro bodybuilder, ever, unless you do roids. No matter how long you lift. That goes for everyone, not just you.


This ^. They are all on roids, all of them. Also the top powerlifters and strongmen.



cmed said:


> Lifting weights won't make you look like a bodybuilder. I've been lifting for years and I sure as hell don't. You have to eat like a dinosaur in addition to getting sufficient sleep, proper nutrition, etc.


This too; you will not accidentally get huge.

Which goes double for women also.



WineKitty said:


> A lot of women seem to think they will get bulky simply by lifting weights. NOT TRUE. If only it were THAT easy to gain that kind of muscle.


Yeah, that's said to be one of the biggest reasons women are afraid to lift weights.

Just in case they accidentally become like Arnold Schwarzenegger too quickly without trying, while men work for years with proper diet, higher levels of testosterone and taking AAS only to still fall short :clap.


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

I hate lifting weights; I literally have to force myself to work out. I don't get any kind of emotional boost after working out, so I'm just miserably trying to be physically healthy. I hate isolated workouts like what you do in a gym. Your body's not meant to do that. I like PRACTICAL strength exercises, things like running, swimming, shoveling, chopping wood, tire training, sandbag training. These work hundreds of muscles all at once, and they build strength that's useful in everyday life. You won't be ripped, but you'll have dad strength.


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

I think everyone can benefit from a little extra lean mass and a lower body fat %. I assure you you won't do a few bicep curls for a month and suddenly look like Ronnie Coleman.

Unless you're some genetic freak, making massive gains is a long, long process that requires a lot of dedication.



One Man Band said:


> I hate lifting weights; I literally have to force myself to work out. I don't get any kind of emotional boost after working out, so I'm just miserably trying to be physically healthy. I hate isolated workouts like what you do in a gym. Your body's not meant to do that. *I like PRACTICAL strength exercises, things like running, swimming, shoveling, chopping wood, tire training, sandbag training. These work hundreds of muscles all at once, and they build strength that's useful in everyday life. You won't be ripped, but you'll have dad strength.*


You can totally get a nice body doing that stuff. In fact a lot of people have "practical" strength training as their main form of working out.

Actually most people serious about lifting at the gym mostly do compound exercises, not isolated. squats, clean and jerks, dumb bell bench press, deadlifts... those are very practical if you ask me.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

I started training, and its okey just make it fun. Go with someone you know good.


----------



## Edwolf (Dec 6, 2013)

I hate people who don't lift and criticize people who lift


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Edwolf said:


> I hate people who don't lift and criticize people who lift


lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

SVIIC said:


> This ^. They are all on roids, all of them. Also the top powerlifters and strongmen.
> 
> This too; you will not accidentally get huge.
> 
> ...


thank you, so much for saying that! and what really cracks me up, is many females who see a woman that DOES workout regularly.

They immediately grab their boyfriend and say:* Oh my Gawd! Ewwwwww! Look at that! She looks like a DUDE!!! *You don't like women like that, do you honey?

Boyfriend: Ahhhh.. No! *No way, sugarfoot*.. there's no way i'd date a chick with arms THAT big..

_(Boyfriend gets by himself at home thinks about the athletic chick and .... _*FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP...*_)_


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

You find boobs and muscles "disgusting"?! What is wrong with you?!


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

itseasiertorun said:


> you find boobs and muscles "disgusting"?! What is wrong with you?!


u wot m8!?!?!?!??!?!??!

Did I do it right!?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> I never liked it, I don't want to look like a bodybuilder, I hate that look, I don't like pushups, I dont want to have big muscles, I guess big biceps muscles is equivalent to big breasts for females which I don't find attractive at all, both I find disgusting, a good body to have is a runner's body or a swimmer's body


You are never going to look like a bodybuilder from just working out unless you take steroids. People seem to have this misperception that you can just lift a few weights and oops now you look like a bodybuilder: so gross. Not true at all. In fact, it would take you many months of lifting to get a "swimmers body" look like this guy:


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

arnie said:


> You are never going to look like a bodybuilder from just working out unless you take steroids. People seem to have this misperception that you can just lift a few weights and oops now you look like a bodybuilder: so gross. Not true at all. In fact, it would take you many months of lifting to get a "swimmers body" look like this guy:


^let me reiterate this.

Ive been lifting for probably a year and a half and I probably don't even have the lean muscle mass this guy pictured does. Gaining muscle mass (naturally) is a relatively slow process. 10 lbs a year of lean muscle mass is an optimistic goal.

The 'swimmers' or 'runners' body you speak of is probably just a body composition of one years+ worth of trained muscle combined with a very low body fat percentage (under 10%)


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

arnie said:


> You are never going to look like a bodybuilder from just working out unless you take steroids. People seem to have this misperception that you can just lift a few weights and oops now you look like a bodybuilder: so gross. Not true at all. In fact, it would take you many months of lifting to get a "swimmers body" look like this guy:


I know, right? It's funny people think they're going to do a few curls and wake up and be too bulky to function. I've been serious about it for almost three years and don't look like a bodybuilder. It's definitely noticeable, but nothing like that.

I'm actually stronger then some of the steroid users at my gym in terms of deadlift, squat and bench, but they look way bigger, more jacked and vascular because they juice and I don't. One of the guys I'm training with for a powerlifting meet has been serious for eight years (no steroids) and can bench close to 400 lbs. and while you can tell he has some size to him, he's not overly bulking or shredded-looking.

The only way you will "accidentally" look like a bodybuilder is if you "accidentally" go to the gym consistently for years, "accidentally" train very specifically, "accidentally" diet very aggressively, "accidentally" do numerous cycles of steroids and probably have good genetics to start with.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

JH1983 said:


> I know, right? It's funny people think they're going to do a few curls and wake up and be too bulky to function. I've been serious about it for almost three years and don't look like a bodybuilder. It's definitely noticeable, but nothing like that.
> 
> I'm actually stronger then some of the steroid users at my gym in terms of deadlift, squat and bench, but they look way bigger, more jacked and vascular because they juice and I don't. One of the guys I'm training with for a powerlifting meet has been serious for eight years (no steroids) and can bench close to 400 lbs. and while you can tell he has some size to him, he's not overly bulking or shredded-looking.


Yeah, one of the recent things I've learned is that size does not equal strength.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Noca said:


> Yeah, one of the recent things I've learned is that size does not equal strength.


It really doesn't. Someone bigger can usually get stronger easier and maintain it with less effort, but you can gain a lot of strength without gaining a lot of size. There is a certain degree of strength you can gain without gaining any size.

Here's a random example.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

it's a love/hate thing


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Not every girl wants a guy that is buff just like not every guy wants a girl with big breasts.*


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I hate the emotional part of lifting and pain. But I still push myself through it just to get it over with.


----------

